# New member and soon to be TT TDI Owner



## ICGCTDI (Jul 1, 2008)

New member in Ayrshire here. Ordered TT TDI (First TT) 7 weeks ago, feels like 7 years with probably what will feel like another 7 years before it arrives.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you could always join the TTOC to keep you going untill your TT arrives  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ICGCTDI (Jul 1, 2008)

Ah ha, already joined and waiting for pack to arrive.....................which will come first, the car or the pack


----------

